#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Content Plans for Social Media in 2020

## Bhavya

It's hard to predict in what direction the future of multiple social media channels will go, but it's necessary to know what tactics marketers are planning to implement in 2020. Recently SocialMediaToday conducted poll series among its community and gathered a survey from the poll series which were responded by more than 1000 people. Here you can check out the details of that survey: https://bit.ly/2QGldiS


*Guys, If you have any idea about social media platforms performance in 2020, let me know in the comments.*

----------

